# Forum About Russia Fun Stuff  OMG - that's all I can say about this :)

## Doomer



----------


## Deborski

Wow..... such an intellectual vacuum!

----------


## Rhamos

lol, it never seezes to amaze me how dumb people can be  ::

----------


## translationsnmru

Is she even for real? It must be staged. I mean, no one can be THAT dumb. Can they?

----------


## E-learner

> Is she even for real? It must be staged. I mean, no one can be THAT dumb. Can they?

 For what it's worth.

----------

